

Ask HN: What are the best online SQL reporting/BI tools for SMBs? - panabee

We need to grant access to our marketing team to run simple SQL queries against our database (e.g., how many customers bought in the last month). Ideally, this would be a SaaS reporting/analysis tool so we all we need to do is grant read privileges to a new user.
======
doppenhe
Do you really want them to have to write SQL queries? There are tons of modern
tools that solve this issue including the latest version of Excel (personal
bias :)).

A simple tutorial on how to use PivotTables would probably get them 90% there.

